# A whole lot of pain today



## Jerman (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello my friends, i am getting beat up pretty impressively today with abdominal pain, also as a result am anxious and a lil' blue. It is absolutely beautiful today outside and the grass is so high you could misplace a small family member. My pain has steadily climbed since noon, it is now 3:45 here and I am trying to be functional but have been steady 8 out of 10 pain with shots here and there of a nine. 

I am not going to the hospital just to go through the same old S@#$% again. Lots of stressors hitting like a well trained fighter and I am the punching bag today. Just wanted to get that off my chest. I feel like :yfaint::yfaint::frown:uke_r:uke_r:uke_r:uke_r:


----------



## InkyStinky (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Jerman - I'm sorry you're in so much pain. Don't worry about the grass; it'll keep! (or is it the lost family member that has you worried? :lol2. 

:hang:


----------



## Dallies (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sorry you are in so much pain.  Wish I could help (hugs) xx


----------



## Jellybean (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry your in so much pain today Jerman, hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Guest555 (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, hang in there, hopefully tomorrow will bring some relief.


----------



## GutlessWonder86 (Jul 30, 2010)

Jerman, I hope your GI can offer you some pain medication so you can get some relief.
As a pt., you are entitled to be pain free. Speaking as a crohnie, I can so relate to the severe pain you are going through. Stinks big time.  See if you can give him or even your primary care MD a call and ask to be seen and have a game plan in order so you can get some relief from feeling lousy.


:ghug:  giving you a group hug so you feel better.  from one crohnie to another.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

oh buddy, i'm so sorry to hear this 

i hope the pain subsides soon - but if it doesn't, please don't let it go on too long before you seek help. i know it's a pain (literally) going the doc/a&e route, but sometimes we need medical intervention, and scoring a 8/9 on a pain scale is one of those times i know i would have been straight down to a&e.


----------



## bethyd78 (Jul 30, 2010)

I am so sorry you are having pain so bad. It just plum stresses me when I'm in pain and if you go to the ER they put you thru so much. And if everything appears normal except elevated WBC's and sed rate they just make you feel like nothing is wrong. They just don't know the half of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bethy


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 30, 2010)

Awwwww  I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. 

:getwell:

Sending healing (((HUGS))) and (((THOUGHTS))) your way:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


Look after yourself mate,
Dusty


----------



## tmgread (Jul 30, 2010)

Be kind to yourself and don't worry about the grass or any stressor.  I know it's easier said than done.


----------



## Jerman (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your kindness and support. It looks like the pain will be with me again today, finally was able to sleep a lil' last nite- woke up with a 5 or 6 on the scale and it seems to be intensifying. My wife & kids are heading to a huge yearly bbq and I will be homebound, probably better that way. Anxiety through the roof. No solid food for ole baldilocks today


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry Jer.

maybe it's slowly getting better? 5/6 is better than the 8/9 you were hitting yesterday. (always the optimist, me  )

i do hope it's settling, but you know what my advice is so i'm not gonna repeat myself...


----------



## MisB (Jul 31, 2010)

So sorry you are having so much pain.  I  know what you mean about the ER.  They can be horrible.  Hope you feel better soon.  Sorry you are missing the family outing, but sometimes that's best.  You know what you can handle.  And I hope the little lost family member in the yard found their way home.  Our yard was so bad a few weeks ago we lost our 80 pound dog, so I really know how you feel about that one too.  But don't let is stress you out.  Just chill out and rest and take care of yourself.  Feel better soon.


----------



## silver (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry you're in so much pain, all I can do is echo what the others have said and hope that it will subside soon and give you a break. My thoughts are with you...:hug:


----------



## beth (Jul 31, 2010)

Pain, lots of pain = ER... I know, but you should go once in a while to make sure something really bad isn't happening. 

Anyway, take care and I hope things settle soonest.
Beth


----------



## Crohn's_Doll (Jul 31, 2010)

I feel your pain  Park yourself on the couch, try a heating pad or hot pack and relax and heal. If it hits the 9 on the scale you maybe should get checked out. But for now take it easy.


----------



## Crohn's_Doll (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh and for the anxiety, you can look for some good relaxation videos on youtube... They have some nice ones with sounds of nature with and without music, also guided meditation. Close your eyes and drift away to the soothing sounds, and remember to breathe, even through those painful episodes. Wishing you well.


----------



## Sue (Jul 31, 2010)

:hang:Bless well lets hope they sort u !!!!  Sue


----------



## Jerman (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded so thoughtfully. looks like i am heading into a new phase of this issue. Pain still climbing slowly nothing is helping, nauseous, down, & shuffling to the bathroom now too. gonna try a real hot shower then going to bed. All of these lovely symptoms and yet no real diagnosis or plan of attack!!!!
Grrrrrr, not at all enjoying this.


----------



## Dexky (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry for you Jerman, take care of yourself.  I'm sorry I missed your potw a couple weeks back.  It was a beautiful story.  I'm sure that was an awesome moment for you.  Keep reliving that please and hang in there.


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 31, 2010)

Will you go to the ER?????

Will they at least give you something for the pain?????

I'm worried,
Dusty


----------



## Astra (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Jerry!

sorry I've missed this mucker!

now listen to me you stubborn old man! get your arse to ER NOW!!!!!!!!
or I'll be on the next plane over to kick ya arse!
PLEASE!!!!
we are worried ya know! you can't carry on like this, I know hospital is crap, but just go to eliminate other stuff, ok?
love ya
xxxx


----------



## beth (Jul 31, 2010)

Cripes! I wouldnae mess wi our Joan!!


----------



## MisB (Jul 31, 2010)

Really worried about you.  I know ER sucks....Believe me I know because I swear one tried to kill me recently....but sometimes we have to do things we don't want to and if your symptoms are getting worse, please don't wait to long.  Call your local Doc and see if he can do a direct admin.   I know we aren't suppose to tell each other what to do, but we've all been here, done that, etc.... and We need you around here. And from the way it sounds, if the ER doesn't hurt you first,  Joan will.  I don't think I would want to be on her hit list.  LOL


----------



## Astra (Aug 1, 2010)

ha ha ha ha dead right!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Astra101 said:


> Hey Jerry!
> 
> sorry I've missed this mucker!
> 
> ...



yep, what she said.....


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 1, 2010)

Jerman! I feel bad we talked just a little while ago and I had no idea you were feeling crummy! I'm such a bum.

Anyway...I'm thinking about you today. I hope your pain has subsided today or in the least you've decided to head over to the ER like everyone else said!


----------



## Jerman (Aug 1, 2010)

So very sorry to worry anyone, but very grateful to be thought of by such a great group of people.  I will be fine, just a lot going on at once. Still on liquids hoping that will settle things down. Pain is still sharing the butt-groove on the couch I did get the lawn mowed today-so it was a bit less at the time. Seems to start the day easier than have it kick in around early afternoon. Just trying to ride it out. Joanie ya don't scare me, probably would need to  stand on a bunch of phone books for ya to reach me. :ysmile:

Thanks so very much for your support, you folks are great!


----------



## Astra (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah but Jerry your arse aint that high up is it?

in all seriousness tho, hope you're gonna be ok?
take it easy for a bit
xxxxx


----------



## MisB (Aug 2, 2010)

Jerry, mowing the lawn?  Seriously, Please take care of yourself.  And as for as you and Joan, I hear the bigger they are, the harder they fall and dynamite comes in small packages.  So if I had to make a wager, my money's on our Joanie!  Thanks for looking out for him, Joan.  Sounds like someone needs to.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 2, 2010)

Today, I may have stumbled into an answer for the cause of my pain. I called my doc after my gut rejected its first sample of solid food in nearly four days. I realized as many of you already knew, that things were not moving in a positive direction. My plan was to have the doc directly admit me  as someone had suggested earlier...

I wasn't happy with the answer that i got so we started calling the GI spec's that i had seen previously. Completely by accident in conversation a report from a cat scan done last June (been sick since march) that i have been walking around with three hernias. We were never shown that report nor was it mentioned that they/anyone who has tested me. I have an "emergency appt." with the surgeon tomorrow morning. I know nothing about hernias other than what i have read today, just that they do not go away, only grow with time.
It may be the cause of my issues, as they may be pushing on my terminal ileum which is where i feel the most pain. Thanks to all again, here's hoping this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, Jerman!! I'm really hoping this is the answer to all the frustration and pain you've had to endure! I'll be crossing my fingers, sending positive thoughts your way, and praying you get some new and helpful information tomorrow!!

I can't believe the scan was overlooked! Keep us posted!


----------



## MisB (Aug 2, 2010)

Good Luck tomorrow!   And I'm glad the answer was found this way instead of ER.  You could have spent all day at ER and still not found these results.  I wish you the very best and keep us posted.


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh wow, I hope this is the answer you have been looking for! You are right, they won't go away and will only go on to cause more serious problems. 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow. I so hope all goes well.

:goodluck::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck::goodluck:

All the best, 
Dusty


----------



## Jerman (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Marisa, Bev, Dusty, 

I really can not believe that this is what things have come to. I am feeling a weird combo of physical pain, emotional relief (maybe the pain will at least lower?) and anger at the way that this whole deal has taken my strength and vitality away for nearly two years-that didn't need to be this way. In a great deal of pain but looking towards some resolution and a shot at getting my life back to what it was, my relationships, activities, and a career that I enjoyed a great deal. Again, I am so very thankful for the people i have met here. Some have been friends and moved on, some new really wonderful people, including you three. 

I hope to post soon after I have some concrete answers/changes and thank all who have thought for even a moment- a positive thought in my direction. I also want to thank my wife, we have had some very tough times through this past two years. I thank you Laur for your patience when I was a P!#!@#
and your tenacity with not letting me give up when i felt it was the best way to go. She is a tremendously strong willed lady, who has been loyal and honest from the beginning of "US" (9 years ago +). I have not been an easy person to be around for some time now, focusing so much on what i have lost and forgetting the love that was right in front of me. Having both of us be so bullheaded can get ya through a lot of tough stuff, but if all you are doing each day is getting through, you forget the reasons your are fighting so hard. I lost my smile and my focus, I love your Laur. I hope we can get back to holding hands and finding a new way to live each day together. 

A very special thanks to Ding who has been a diamond of a friend to me. We are all very blessed to have someone of her caliber always here to help us ---never voicing her own struggles. You are a very bright light in an often cloudy, murky world.

 I will work very hard to "Pay it Forward" with all of the kindness, empathy, and wisdom that has been lent to me.


----------



## Astra (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Jerry!

Thank God! at last, maybe an answer! can't believe the incompetance tho!
no wonder you're in so much pain - 3 hernias?
you will get your smile back, I know you will, be strong for each other, it will work out.
good luck tomorrow, hopefully they can operate asap
fingers crossed my friend
xxxx


----------



## Jerman (Aug 3, 2010)

Astra101 said:


> Hi Jerry!
> 
> Thank God! at last, maybe an answer! can't believe the incompetance tho!
> no wonder you're in so much pain - 3 hernias?
> ...


thank you Joanie, I hope so.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 3, 2010)

*update just had appt. w/ surgeon*

Hello my friends, I just got back from the appointment with the surgeon and am a bit disappointed. I went in as you know with very high hopes of some resolution to my pain. Unfortunately, although he was very kind and honest, he definitely did not say what I wanted to hear.  He reviewed the report that had not been included in records from the Hospital in B-town. 
He then proceeded to explain to my wife and I that the three hernia's were unsubstantial and were not the cause of my pain. He further discussed that he would not be able to go in and remove them as he did not at all believe that they were the cause of my pain. He elaborated that the only thing he would be enhancing by performing such a surgery is his profit margin. I begged him to do it anyway as he was truly my last hope. 

He respectfully declined and explained that ethically he could not help me. He stated that I have what is the "1%", a functional disorder of my intestines. "99% of surgeons can fix 99% of the problems." You need someone who specializes in just those type of disorders, maybe you need Dr. House from TV." 

So here I am right where i started from.


----------



## Silvermoon (Aug 3, 2010)

Awwww (((((((((((( Jerman )))))))))  so sorry to hear that....

It just popped into my head.... have you ever asked anyone about anti-spasmodals?  Maybe they would slow the bowel down (ie control peristalsis a bit better) so there is at less pain?  IDK, but I hope we can think of something soon to bring you some relief....

Sending warm thoughts....


----------



## silver (Aug 3, 2010)

:hug: I'm sorry Jerman.  I hope your pain subsides soon....


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, stink. That is disappointing. Not sure if you were annoyed, but the doc's slightly sarcastic remark about Dr. House irked me. I guess it's because I know (somewhat anyway) what you've been suffering with for so long. I don't know...maybe I'm being silly!

But that means there has to be specialists out there somewhere, right? I'm drawing a blank here... 

:hang:


----------



## Jerman (Aug 3, 2010)

Silvermoon said:


> Awwww (((((((((((( Jerman )))))))))  so sorry to hear that....
> 
> It just popped into my head.... have you ever asked anyone about anti-spasmodals?  Maybe they would slow the bowel down (ie control peristalsis a bit better) so there is at less pain?  IDK, but I hope we can think of something soon to bring you some relief....
> 
> Sending warm thoughts....


Thank you Silver, I do take Bentyl for the spasms and at first it worked pretty well but now, not so much. Also, it does have some side effects that are troublesome. The worst of which is my vision is compromised. By the end of the day I can not focus my eyes enough to read a book by around dinner time each day. If you know of other meds that may be better, then please let me know just about anything at this point would be an improvement. :ysmile::ysmile:  Thank you Sil.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 3, 2010)

silver said:


> :hug: I'm sorry Jerman.  I hope your pain subsides soon....


Thanks very much, somethings got to give sooner or later right? Thanks for the hug as well, those are always cool to get.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 3, 2010)

dreamintwilight said:


> Well, stink. That is disappointing. Not sure if you were annoyed, but the doc's slightly sarcastic remark about Dr. House irked me. I guess it's because I know (somewhat anyway) what you've been suffering with for so long. I don't know...maybe I'm being silly!
> 
> But that means there has to be specialists out there somewhere, right? I'm drawing a blank here...
> 
> :hang:


Hi Marisa, thank you. Yes, I am definitely disappointed, trying really hard to find the upside of things.  I do not think he was being sarcastic, I have had more than my share of sarcasm from docs and tend to respond accordingly. I had one last week ask me if i was going to med school because I asked for a copy of my file. Although I actually like him he got it right back twofold. My wife tends to be a good buffer between myself and the docs as I am not terribly pleasant when in this much pain and getting little to no help. She has gone so far as to write "Be nice" on the eraser board in the hospital room.

Spent the afternoon hours w/ my little girl watching her fav movie "The Wizard of Oz". We cuddled on the couch and she was very loving and affectionate. She is my little girl and I love her dearly. So today  I drew strength and council from a 4 year old, she is such a beautiful person already at this age-just pure magic my girl.:cool2:

Hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to stand a lil' stronger and more proud. For today, she was my gift.


----------



## Dexky (Aug 3, 2010)

Jerman said:


> So today  I drew strength and council from a 4 year old, she is such a beautiful person already at this age-just pure magic my girl.:cool2:
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to stand a lil' stronger and more proud. For today, she was my gift.


Nothing like the truly un-conditional love of a child.  I hope you get some relief from somewhere Jerry and soon.  All the best!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Jer - you don't ever have to thank me.... told you this before.... the only thanks i need is to see that day when you finally get to tell us that your symptoms have been identified, that you're on track for proper treatment which will target them, and that your hope for a better life is once again burning brightly.

i know this might sound like psycho babble - and i know how you hate that lol - but just read back what you've posted in this thread... you said sometimes we forget what we're fighting for... read on Jer, read about your feelings for Laurie and your little princess - that's what you're fighting for!


----------



## Jerman (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark, thank you, you are right there is absolutely nothing in this world more pure than that of being loved by a child and the gift of being able to love them back.

Ding -- ya made me sappy first thing in the morning here. Haven't had a lot of loyalty and selflessness in my life, aside from wife and kids in quite some time having never met me in person (be a while before i can swim cross the pond lol) you have been a rock for me. People have pushed away due to the time and the seriousness of my health. Many Family members and friends have washed their hands of me. Sometimes due to my inability to squelch my frustration and consequently lashing out or being insensitive to their challenges and needs. You have never judged or stepped away and I am very grateful for that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

:hug:


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay, Ding!  Well said on all accounts, Mark and Ding!


----------



## Silvermoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Pain will make a person angry and frustrated....just poke a bear to test the theory....

I started studying Wicca when I was in college, and the "wannabes" would ask me "Well can you do this 'magic' spell for me?" ... and after the 9847325987340959823 time some knothead asked me this question, I pulled out the "wand" (it is actually an energy stone I carry in my pocket for VERY different reasons) and would wave it over their head and say "It is done" ....

We all know how magic spells and prayers and dreams and wishes upon a star all work... and we all have their own theories on them.  When you found your tattered bouquet of roses, whoever is in command of those things had granted your "wish".  My waving a wand over your head will no more take the pain away than my praying to a 7 toed monkey hanging in a rubber tree.... I have no answers... and I feel bad... if I could take your pain away for even one day, I would hang in that rubber tree myself....

All I can do for now is sit and walk beside you in silence...  I will let you rant and rave and swear about how unfair this all is, and I will let you cry and tell no one cause "men don't cry" ... and ......at the end of it.... I will still be here..... with the rest of your friends..... walking silently with big shoulders and warm hugs......

((((((((((((((( Jerman ))))))))))))))


----------



## InkyStinky (Aug 5, 2010)

Jerman said:


> She has gone so far as to write "Be nice" on the eraser board in the hospital room.


:lol2:



Jerman said:


> So today  I drew strength and council from a 4 year old, she is such a beautiful person already at this age-just pure magic my girl.:cool2:


Aw Jerman, she sounds just lovely. So glad that even in the midst of all your pain you can connect to the people who really matter in your life. Hang on to them :ghug:


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Aug 5, 2010)

Like some of our flares, they come an go and it sucks when you flare, but sooner or later the sun shines again ...


----------



## Jerman (Aug 5, 2010)

Silvermoon said:


> Pain will make a person angry and frustrated....just poke a bear to test the theory....
> 
> I started studying Wicca when I was in college, and the "wannabes" would ask me "Well can you do this 'magic' spell for me?" ... and after the 9847325987340959823 time some knothead asked me this question, I pulled out the "wand" (it is actually an energy stone I carry in my pocket for VERY different reasons) and would wave it over their head and say "It is done" ....
> 
> ...




::Sniffle:: Thank you very much my friend, I am so glad that you are part of my world and that you are my friend. You really got me with that, now I am all sappy but in a good way. You are one awesome lady Silvermoon!:biggrin:


----------



## Jerman (Aug 5, 2010)

InkyStinky said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw Jerman, she sounds just lovely. So glad that even in the midst of all your pain you can connect to the people who really matter in your life. Hang on to them :ghug:


Thanks Sabrina, I have believe it more important to go for quality when making friends not quantity. That way when the "feces hits the oscillator"  you don't have to feel the additional loss of a mass exodus. Been there, not fun. I feel a bit better in spirit as I picked up my boys today for two weeks. Having all of them around always helps me no matter what is going on.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 5, 2010)

Jettalady said:


> Like some of our flares, they come an go and it sucks when you flare, but sooner or later the sun shines again ...


Pen, how right you are! Just waiting out the clouds here. But having my babies around makes my heart smile. Pain still around but with all of these wacka-moles around harassing one another just makes it easier. It can be like being stuck in a loop of 3 stooges episodes the way these guys can amuse me.


----------



## Sue-2009 (Aug 5, 2010)

Awe..Sorry to see your suffering Jerman!  Im sorry I haven't been around, but as usual there is tons of support here for when we need it.  I do too grab the glow from my young daughters when I feel bad....They do keep us going!   Take care Jerman!! S


----------



## Regular Joe (Aug 5, 2010)

Dude - is you crAzy?

Mowing the lawn - you're as bad as me. I was painting a hallway this morning between poops. I think I know how you feel. Get something done and feel like you've been useful. In many ways you're right, ya gotta live with this, so you might as well be productive.

I went on in to work today after the poop/cramping machine shut off which corresponded to the "input/output" poop principle you are following. Nothing in means hopefully the thing will stop sooner or later - then nothing out. Then we can get back on track with life - even though we're slightly wobly.

Get well dude. Drink some Boost with xtra protein...a couple of those a day. Suck down some Poweraide Zero which is the best thing they came up with - better than Gatoraide. It has lots of ionization minerals and NO SUGAR.

If you're feeling "dangerous", try out some Wendy's fries (fresh out the grease - tell them that). For some peculiar reason, those agree with me, and I often roll to Wendy's for fries when I start to get my appetite back. If you feel less dangerous, get one of their baked potatoes.

And get the sleep when you feel sleepy. That's when healing happens when you sleep. Of course you probably already know that, but I'm being your reminder.

You take care bro - and I know - I'll be doing the same.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 6, 2010)

Sue, Thank you very much, you r right, sometimes they are all that keeps me upright.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 6, 2010)

Regular Joe said:


> Dude - is you crAzy?
> 
> Mowing the lawn - you're as bad as me. I was painting a hallway this morning between poops. I think I know how you feel. Get something done and feel like you've been useful. In many ways you're right, ya gotta live with this, so you might as well be productive.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, Thank you- "Is you crazy?" -- Uhmm.... a bit? Yep, I can be just a lil' bit bullheaded- I'm sure that will surprise many :ybatty::ybatty::ybatty: but I really try to get at least one thing done each day. I sometimes feel like I have lost many of the roles I held before becoming sick last March. If I am able to do something that concretely shows that I am at least contributing in some way, I will often try to "bull" my way through it. Sometimes the thought process is "Well I am hurting just sitting here so why not try to force it away?" The lawn is something I can see from my butt groove on the couch, that I have made better. Unfortunately, one of the other things I have done is try to remove a few tree stumps from the yard (this was of course before I knew I was  walking around with 3 hernias) as just the physical release of frustrations at least helps to release some of the frustration of feeling like and invalid. I have ranged from being able to use the axe and sledge for an hour or more and sometimes last only five minutes- the shorter times just add to the feelings of being useless. 

Since, my "epiphany" I have spent a good deal of time in my own head trying to work on just how I react/handle frustrations/adversity. I am realizing that I really may have no choice or control as to whether or not I will have a long-term illness. If all I do is internalize, sooner or later it just blows out like a geyser. In realizing this is possibly the way I am going to be, I have to change the way I react to it or it will change the Jerman I want to be. If I do not "Check" my reactions and am just a grumpy butt-head, then that is how my wife and kids as well as my friends will remember me. If I am to be the man that I want to be, this kind of crap cannot be a part of the daily existence.

Thanks for the tips on the intake- I do drink a lot of Tea (peppermint is an anti-inflammatory), Gatorade, and hot water (espec. when hurting). I honestly have not found a single food that is a trigger except for coffee. 
If I feel like nothing is helping as far as intake, i just try to shut it down and go to full fluids to give my insides a rest. 

Hope you and your gal are feeling at least a little better today. thanks bud.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 9, 2010)

had a really rough weekend with Pain.
Although I am enjoying all of the time with my kids, I am a bit restricted as to what I am able to do right now and am not doing well with masking my pain from  the family. The pain I am experiencing is now a combo of pain in my belly, hunger pains, and muscle spasms. When I eat I hurt- When i do not i have no energy at all and am still in pain. The spasms are ridiculous as you can actually see my gut shakin' from across the room- even under a t-shirt. WTH? 

I am obsessing on the BIG picture at the moment as finances are really of concern. I want so much to be able to work- but know I am not well right now in terms of mind, body, & spirit connection. Anxiety definitely does not help with things as it makes my thought process like a lottery ball machine- fear of failure bouncing around my head constantly. :yfaint::ymad::confused2:


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 9, 2010)

What about typing things at home? I thought I heard about jobs where you are paid to type things up for companies. Not sure if those are sure fire scams or what. But just a dumb thought I'm throwing out there. 

I have nothing helpful to contribute, except I wanted to tell you you're constantly in my prayers!


----------



## Silvermoon (Aug 9, 2010)

May add to your stress.... but maybe telemarketing? or internet marketing?  Like Marissa, not sure about the internet one, but I have seen ads somewhere....  at least to bring a bit of cash in to pay the bills..... :shrug:

((((((((((((((((( Jerman )))))))))))))))  Thinkin' of ya always.....


----------



## bethyd78 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jerman
I find levsin is sooo much better than bentyl my abd. laughs at bentyl. Levsin you put 1-2 under the tongue. I was  so bad off awhile ago My Doc said take as much levsin and lomotil and phenergan as you want just still try to eat what you can. I also take Darvocet N-100 for pain only when I need it. It also sounds like you might want to consider nerve meds for a little while. I know they say it has nothing to do with it but in my book it is B.......! Ya gotta do what you gotta do. Try to take a deep breath and go to a special place in your mind where you feel the happiest ( like with your kids on vacation in the bahamas) where eveything is safe and well and don't let anyone stop you from being happy. Also my heating pad on low covered with a towel for a few 20 to 30 min. Don't fall asleep cause it will burn you. Now mind you if you have fever, severe diarrhea, vomiting or severe abd pain run don't walk to the ER. Sometimes simple measures help sometimes they don't
Good Luck and I'll be praying for you!
Bethy


----------



## Jerman (Aug 10, 2010)

dreamintwilight said:


> What about typing things at home? I thought I heard about jobs where you are paid to type things up for companies. Not sure if those are sure fire scams or what. But just a dumb thought I'm throwing out there.
> 
> I have nothing helpful to contribute, except I wanted to tell you you're constantly in my prayers!


Marisa, I haven't really looked into that angle at all. I will try to do so today a bit. Not at all a "dumb" thought, and you *always* have something to contribute you are a kind and loyal lady-who i am proud to call my friend. Please don't be so darn hard on yourself Maris, the battle we face is hard enough. I am always happy to see a post from you as it is so well thought out and full of empathy for others. I am grateful to be in your thoughts and to be a cyber pal. :::Say it with me::: You are AWESOME!!!! :hug:


----------



## Jerman (Aug 10, 2010)

Silvermoon said:


> May add to your stress.... but maybe telemarketing? or internet marketing?  Like Marissa, not sure about the internet one, but I have seen ads somewhere....  at least to bring a bit of cash in to pay the bills..... :shrug:
> 
> ((((((((((((((((( Jerman )))))))))))))))  Thinkin' of ya always.....


Thanks Silvermoon, much appreciated. I will start to look into that. anything at all would at least make me feel as though I were part of the solution.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 10, 2010)

bethyd78 said:


> Jerman
> I find levsin is sooo much better than bentyl my abd. laughs at bentyl. Levsin you put 1-2 under the tongue. I was  so bad off awhile ago My Doc said take as much levsin and lomotil and phenergan as you want just still try to eat what you can. I also take Darvocet N-100 for pain only when I need it. It also sounds like you might want to consider nerve meds for a little while. I know they say it has nothing to do with it but in my book it is B.......! Ya gotta do what you gotta do. Try to take a deep breath and go to a special place in your mind where you feel the happiest ( like with your kids on vacation in the bahamas) where eveything is safe and well and don't let anyone stop you from being happy. Also my heating pad on low covered with a towel for a few 20 to 30 min. Don't fall asleep cause it will burn you. Now mind you if you have fever, severe diarrhea, vomiting or severe abd pain run don't walk to the ER. Sometimes simple measures help sometimes they don't
> Good Luck and I'll be praying for you!
> Bethy


Thank you Bethy, I am definitely looking to switch that med but am a bit cautious about giving up the only med that has actually impacted the pain and spasms. :smile: I pretty much have the heating pad on high all night and a good part of the day. It does help but i have gone through like six heating pads and have burn scars across my all over my abdomen. I want to learn about meditation- any ideas?


----------



## Dallies (Aug 10, 2010)

Thinking of you  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 10, 2010)

Haha...thanks Jerman 

I hope you find some info on jobs that may be helpful!


----------



## InkyStinky (Aug 10, 2010)

Jerman said:


> had a really rough weekend with Pain.


:voodoo: Dang it.

To tag on to the online/work from home stuff: my mom signed up to do Walmart surveys (think there was a code on her receipt or something), and after doing x number of them she gets like a $15 gift card. Not a lot, but something. Maybe you can find some stuff like that - that's not time sensitive so you if the pain makes you need a break it doesn't matter.

Glad you got to see your boys. :hug:


----------



## Jerman (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Dallies, Marisa, & Sabrina- really cool feedback, I will spend some time today looking for internet style work. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 12, 2010)

Ooo, I heard of another one recently. This isn't really an at-home thing, but one days when you're feeling better it could be a way to get some supplementary income. Look into secret shoppers. I think its has something to do with going to certain places and reviewing the place "secretly." You get paid for reviewing places.

I just read about it in this "continuing educaiton" book we got mailed to our place. A local high school is offering various classes for adults and that was in there recommended for stay-at-home moms looking for supplementary income. Could be something worth looking into


----------



## InkyStinky (Aug 12, 2010)

dreamintwilight said:


> Look into secret shoppers. I think its has something to do with going to certain places and reviewing the place "secretly." You get paid for reviewing places.


Great idea - I've heard good stuff about being a secret shopper! I keep meaning to look into it myself!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 12, 2010)

I should do it too!  Hehe! Well if ANY of us actually find out more about this we should tell each other, haha.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 13, 2010)

have ad a great few days with minimal pain.. really happy about that and hoping it continues for a bit. Whoo hooooo!:biggrin:


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 13, 2010)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


I hope things continue to go well for you Jerman, fingers and toes crossed buddy!


So happy for you, 
Dusty


----------



## Entchen (Aug 13, 2010)

So glad to hear about an improvement for you. Keep on going.


----------



## Astra (Aug 14, 2010)

Jerman said:


> have ad a great few days with minimal pain.. really happy about that and hoping it continues for a bit. Whoo hooooo!:biggrin:



Oh God! I really hope so too!
take care my pal

xxxx


----------



## Jerman (Aug 14, 2010)

DustyKat, Kelly, and Joanie,

thanks very much i really hope it stays this way for a bit.


----------



## InkyStinky (Aug 14, 2010)

Jerman said:


> have ad a great few days with minimal pain.. really happy about that and hoping it continues for a bit. Whoo hooooo!:biggrin:


:ybiggrin: :congratualtions: :sun:


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay! Great news, Jer! I'm happy for you!


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry Jerman, I just caught up with this post.  I am sorry you were feeling so bad.  I am glad that you are feeling better and hope things continue to get better for you. You are great always thinking of others and giving advice on miss maddie all the while you were so sick yourself,  Please take it easy for a bit


----------



## Jerman (Aug 18, 2010)

dreamintwilight said:


> Ooo, I heard of another one recently. This isn't really an at-home thing, but one days when you're feeling better it could be a way to get some supplementary income. Look into secret shoppers. I think its has something to do with going to certain places and reviewing the place "secretly." You get paid for reviewing places.
> 
> I just read about it in this "continuing educaiton" book we got mailed to our place. A local high school is offering various classes for adults and that was in there recommended for stay-at-home moms looking for supplementary income. Could be something worth looking into


Cool Idea, maybe I could get some fashion tips from creepy lurker-so i can stay undercover!  :ybiggrin::ybiggrin::ybiggrin:


----------



## gypsigirl28 (Aug 18, 2010)

hi jerman

If and when you check out the secret shoppers idea, make srue you really read the terms of agreement that you have to agree to before doing secret shoppers. it is called Independent contract agreement. Look at the fine print before clicking teh box.  I have signed up for a few companies myself,however there are a few that you dont want to agree to the I C A because it is not worth the hassle, you might get burned on those ones.

I also do online surveys myself. It is okay and takes time to start getting money in but I have made a little.  if you want I can send you referrals to the ones I do, I have researched them all and I am only members of the ones that are ligit.


----------



## Jer's Girl (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm glad it sounds like you are doing a bit better.  Here's hoping things keep going in that direction!


----------



## Jerman (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Rosemary, that would be awesome!


----------



## Jerman (Aug 18, 2010)

Jer's Girl said:


> I'm glad it sounds like you are doing a bit better.  Here's hoping things keep going in that direction!


Thanks Jer's Girl, I very much appreciate your kindness & hope you are doing well.

Jerry


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually just joined Swagbucks.com over the weekend. There are various ways to earn swagbucks, but once you accumulate a certain amount you can trade them in for prizes or Amazon.com gift cards (and you can buy tons of stuff on Amazon these days it seems).

It accumulates slowly of course, but if you spend a lot of time surfing around the web you might as well earn points for it!


----------



## Jerman (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Marisa, you are wonderful! I will check those out later today. Having a bit of an off day, boys went back to Sybil-town last night, so of course I am having a down and uncomfortable day. I don't usually do this but the hell with it all, i am going back to bed with my mistress- the heating pad.......


----------



## dreamintwilight (Aug 20, 2010)

Aww...sorry to hear this! Hope it goes away quickly!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Aug 20, 2010)

Marisa:  You're right about being able to buy just about anything on amazon - I just bought one of those donut-shaped hemorrhoid pillows on there, and awhile back I bought a tube of Calmoseptine on amazon.  I see they also sell things like Ensure.  Good to know if I ever decide to become a shut-in!  

Jerman, so glad to hear you were doing better, although it sounds like you're back to not doing so well today.  I hope your heating pad helps you out.  As far as the job thing goes, do you have any skills such as making web pages or computer programming?  My brother is in the process of teaching himself how to program video games, and he also taught himself how to build websites.  Maybe you could try teaching yourself some programming code or website building?  There's always people looking for those types of services, my brother has made some decent money here and there doing websites.  Good luck, and I hope you get back to feeling well again soon.


----------



## Jerman (Aug 21, 2010)

Marisa, Thanks.

Cat, Very cool ideas, but I am not terribly gifted in the world of computers. I consider it a minor miracle when i can actually make an excel spreadsheet!:lol2:
The part of the brain that works with this type of thing, seems to be loaded with rocks.


----------



## phoenixrising (Aug 27, 2010)

*new name*

It is Jerry, had to change my handle as i am at a friends house and can't get inot gmail for pass word. I had another "issue" where my stepson was aggressive and was thrown oout of the house. I am staying with my only non cyber friend but will be going away soon. I miss my daughter (& two sons-but they don't know yet), I slept with her favorite bear last nite & cried myself to sleep. I was in a great deal of pain earlier and went to the ER but was sent home with a script and the statement that "we do not admit people who have had pain for more than 5 mos." I cannot nor do i want ot make it through even one more day without my babies. I am writing to thank you all for your support and friendship and soon goodbye. I love you guys and wish you health & smiles from here forth.


----------



## MapleLeafGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Jerry - This is a very worrisome post.  Please PM me as I am very worried about you.


----------



## phoenixrising (Aug 28, 2010)

Kelly just sent u a pm. thanks for being my pal.


----------

